# Gamers Never Forget



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

What this thread is NOT: a best games thread, a "fanboy" thread.

What this thread IS: a thread about the best games, not by graphics, online play, etc...  But some games in our history that, for some reason or another, were passionate about.  By this, I mean for everyone to *share games that we, as though we call ourselves gamers, cannot allow others that call themselves gamers, to miss*


Ill go first:

*
Final Fantasy Series: Most notably FF6, FF7.  Are you an FPS gamer that wouldn't touch an RPG with a 10-foot pole?  Get your head out of your azz, be patient, and take some time to let FF7 change your mind.

World of Warcraft: Some like it, some dont.  Im in midrange, can play it sometimes, but time has shown that this game does have something to offer.

Oblivion: I havent played morrowind, people tell me that I should, because it is better, but level-up containment aside, this was a beautiful game in many ways.

Starcraft/Warcraft 2/3: Havent played any lately? be careful about going online with these games, as you will have your ass handed to you by a 4 year old korean boy.

Counterstike/Half life 2: I would recommend half-life 1, but half-life 2 was a bigger game in my sense.  Counterstrike, need I say more?  I can throw team fortress in there i guess...

Castlevania IV/SOTN: Super nintendo.  Play it.  SOTN: many ultranerds will tell you that this game is the best ever made.  While I will have to disagree, it is in the top of my list.

Chrono Trigger: Absolutely amazing.  I should recommend this to first time RPGers, being that it is more fast paced/action.

Super mario 64: This started it all in terms of 3d platforming.  Just a very good game.  Dont have a 64 and dont want to do emulation? they have a super mario 64 DS, go pick it up!

Soul Calibre(any): It is my belief that these are the very best fighting games, period.

Super Mario RPG: It is definately a fun game for me and has left an impression.  You might want to try paper mario also.

Zelda: Ocarina of Time/Links awakening:  Although I cant speak for any of the newer ones (twilight princess, which I hear is amazing)  Both of these games started something great.

Contra/Contra 3:  The most fast paced game I have ever played.  Go Emulate!
*
I'm sure ill add more later, but I need more opinions, because im sure there are some that I missed!
Also, the ones I know I missed out on:
Fallout 1/2
morrowind
Z:Twilight Princess


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dont Forget Pokemon


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was a huge pokemon fan!!! lol.  Cant really add it to my list because the average gamer age has gone up, and still is, and while pokemon was fun, it wasn't quite epic.  It was only epic to me because i was a kid.
It almost makes the list though.
There are plenty that im sure Ive forgotten.


----------



## Frick (Apr 6, 2009)

I really don't agree on Oblivion at all. But anyway:

*Heroes of Might and Magic 3*. A classic.

*Deus Ex*. Just.... Still amazing.

*Jedi Knight*. One of the FPS classics.

Also, the two first *Monkey Island* titles need to be on that list.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

Frick said:


> I really don't agree on Oblivion at all. But anyway:
> 
> *Heroes of Might and Magic 3*. A classic.
> 
> ...



Holy Sh1t!!! 

*Jedi Knight, Dark Forces 2, Also, don't forget revenge of the sith!*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

You guys are still wet behind the ears.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys are still wet behind the ears.



then enlighten us!  Im only 23 so im sure there are many things Ive missed.  Remember, these are only "epic" games.
I didnt really become a serious gamer until close to 2000.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

Pac-Man, Q-Bert, Mega Man, Space Harrier, After Burner, Zelda, Final Fight, Streets of Rage, Sonic, Super Mario, Centipede, 1942, Street Fight 2, Virtual Fighter, Killer Instinct, Golden Ax, Joust, Combat, Warloads, Wolf 3D, Doom, Quake 1/2/3. I could keep going and going 

Edit: FF3 was the best FF game ever made.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Pac-Man, Q-Bert, Mega Man, Space Harrier, After Burner, Zelda, Final Fight, Streets of Rage, Sonic, Super Mario, Centipede, 1942, Street Fight 2, Virtual Fighter, Killer Instinct, Golden Ax, Joust, Combat, Warloads. I could keep going and going



Out of that, the ones I agree with are:
Mega Man
Zelda
Final Fight
Sonic
Super Mario
Street Fighter 2
Killer Instinct

The Ones I havent played:
Space Harrier
After Burner
Golden Axe
Joust
Combat
Warlords

Ones I Dont agree with:
Streets of Rage
Centipede
1942
Virtua Fighter (very arguably, being that It did usher in a new fighting era)


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 6, 2009)

Final Fantasy 8.  I spent 118 hours on that game.  I did every single side quest, got every summon, spent all the time necessary including endless hours of running around the Islands of Heaven and Hell to draw all the magic there was.  When I finished that game I was a bit sad.  haha.

Starcraft of course.  Endless hours spent on that game refining techniques until I could take on 7 computer opponents myself.

Homeworld will always have a place in my top games of all time list.

From my childhood, Megaman, Centipede, and the game that started it all for me, Karateka on the Apple IIe.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 6, 2009)

Grim Fandango - back in a time when Lucas Arts were king.

Wing Commander - even though it was practically unplayable due to bionic speed on my sisters dx 66 lol.

Speedball - Great fun especially as you could win without scoring as many goals just beat ur opponents up lol.

It came from the desert - Amiga classic loved it.

Bioshock - Finest single player game ever made imho


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 6, 2009)

Wing Commander +1
 Deus Ex +1



Epic? Change gaming? Elite. absolutely spectacular. I would LOVE a remake of it. 

Gotta agree with Obliv and Morrowind. Just reloaded Morrow for my daughter, she loves it, and now I've got the itch for Obliv again heheh


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

Alot of people are mentioning deus ex...maybe i should try it.


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 6, 2009)

Final Fantasy I was the game that got me into RPGs.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE that game.  I miss the days when you spent more time actually playing the game than watching friggin cutscenes.  That's why I can't handle a lot of today's graphical extravaganzas. 

And I fail to believe there's someone who hasn't played Joust.  Seriously?  That game was awesome.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> And I fail to believe there's someone who hasn't played Joust.  Seriously?  That game was awesome.


 Like I said. "wet behind the ears"


----------



## Darknova (Apr 6, 2009)

Grim Fandango was epic, took me a good 8 years before I FINALLY completed it. Too bloody big lol.

Another one is Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines, it may be buggy, but by god is it a good story line. If you can find it in bargain bins it's a must buy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dig Dug anyone?


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 6, 2009)

Perfect Dark, I still don't think there is a FPS that has matched it (in it's time of course) in value (there was more to do in that game than most RPGs), gameplay (goldeneye but better), graphics (at the time it was great), story (interweaving plotlines).



TheMailMan78 said:


> Dig Dug anyone?



I forgot about that one, that game was indeed quite awesome.


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 6, 2009)

Dude, go play Joust.  Seriously.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 6, 2009)

Painkiller was also a gem not much fanfare but makes most fps of today seem average by comparison.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

I need to join GPU. My knowledge of gaming is wasted here among the Shaolin of overclockers.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 6, 2009)

Goldeneye 007 N64 FTW.


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 6, 2009)

What about pong on the atari, thats surley a classic (I played btw)
in no order,
spectrum zx days:
Altered beast
Gauntlet
Ghostbusters
Ghosts 'n Goblins
Defender
Double Dragon
Target Renegade

from a bit laterc based
orig prince of persia
F15 Strike eagle
Duke 3d
Delta Force 1/ 2
Bf1942


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, goldeneye should be on that list.
I might have played joust, but its very vague.
Galaga and Pitfall were ahead of their times.

Also, who could forget?
SUPER SMASH BROTHERS!!!
my favorite was melee, before they nerfed fox.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 6, 2009)

what about the max payne series... i loved those games.  The story lines were such a mind f***.  Oh yeah...

anyone played Full Throttle?


----------



## lepra24 (Apr 6, 2009)

Best game forewer
Diablo 2


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

gerrynicol said:


> What about pong on the atari, thats surley a classic (I played btw)
> in no order,
> spectrum zx days:
> Altered beast
> ...


Great list. What about Operation Wolf, Master Blaster or Alien Syndrome?



lepra24 said:


> Best game forewer
> Diablo 2



You're from Romania. Isn't Diablo 2 kinda like "The Sims" to you guys?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

What about CHOPLIFTER, Moon patrol or Stunt Driver (Arcade)?


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sure, Max Payne 2, only because it came out shortly after 1, and improved epically, with graphics rivaling that of games years ahead of it.  Not to mention game play was fantastic and very smooth.

EDIT: yes, epically is a word, because it doesn't have a red line under it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

Reading this thread makes me want to get this for my room. I could bang my wife and reminisce at the same time.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 6, 2009)

As always, my entry is *Giants - Citizen Kabuto*. Ill go this far and say its my favourite game of all time.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You're from Romania. Isn't Diablo 2 kinda like "The Sims" to you guys?



 I haven't ever had a sig, but that's so good I just might have to make one for it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> I haven't ever had a sig, but that's so good I just might have to make one for it.



I would be honored


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 6, 2009)

Im gonna have to say it - crysis. Why? No, not the amazing graphics, spectacular AI and epic gameplay, but because almost every single enthusiast will remember it as the game they paid £400 out on a new graphics card, or £300 on a new processor to be able to play. It will simply stay in the minds, and, in my case and im sure others, hearts of many.

Long live the game that brought and still does bring even the most extreme machines to their knees.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Long live the game that brought and still does bring even the most extreme machines to their knees.


 You should meet my ex-girlfriend.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 6, 2009)

GTFO N00bs

I dont see any Rampage or the orignal Battlezone or pitfall.  I logged more time on those games than any to date


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 6, 2009)

If shes interested in giving oral to computers, tell her to send a video my way.

Back on topic - another game? Golden Axe on the megadrive. Epic.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

crtecha said:


> GTFO N00bs
> 
> I dont see any Rampage or the orignal Battlezone or pitfall.  I logged more time on those games than any to date


 You GTFO Jungle Hunt PWNS Pitfall.



kyle2020 said:


> If shes interested in giving oral to computers, tell her to send a video my way.
> 
> Back on topic - another game? Golden Axe on the megadrive. Epic.



I already listed Golden Ax.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

crtecha said:


> GTFO N00bs
> 
> I dont see any Rampage or the orignal Battlezone or pitfall.  I logged more time on those games than any to date



I mentioned pitfall, actually

Diablo 2!!! how could I forget that?  While we are at it, hon. mention for diablo 1.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guys, heres my gaming memories, Wonderboy in monster world, Resident Evil 1 yes thats right I luv this game funny as hell and an excellent music score, Resident evil 2 is one of my fav games ever, Final Fantasy VIII is a classic for me I luv it, golden eye on N64, Killzone on PS2, Half life 2, CS-S, doom 3, and my fav game of all is Final Fantasy X


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

Doom 3 also deserves an honorable mention, along with resident evil.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You GTFO Jungle Hunt PWNS Pitfall.
> 
> 
> 
> I already listed Golden Ax.



Oh, I apologise thread ruler!

Unreal Tournament 2004 too.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 6, 2009)

Double Dragon II was one of the first great multi co-ops. Anybody ever beat Contra (not play, beat)?


----------



## crtecha (Apr 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Reading this thread makes me want to get this for my room. I could bang my wife and reminisce at the same time.
> 
> http://www.getdigital.de/images/produkte/t4/t4_nintendowallsticker.jpg







http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l284/randommyspaceicons/mario1up.gif

dang I forgot about Jungle Hunt


----------



## Triprift (Apr 6, 2009)

Geoff Crammonds Grand Prix imo still the finest gp game ever made.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 6, 2009)

did anyone like those Vigilante 8 games


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 6, 2009)

My favorites list would have to be:

*Duck Hunt*: This came with Mario on my first NES and I played the hell out of this, mario was OK.  My daughter and I use to play this a bunch til the NES died

*Dragons Lair*:  To me this is still one of the most beautiful and fun games I've ever played and this was on Sega CD(2nd gen)

*Super Ghouls and Ghost*:  I played this in arcades and NES but the SNES version was just awesome due to the more vivid colors

*Contra*Up,Up,Down,Down,Left,Right,Left,Right,B,A(Select,Start for two players)  Who could forget!!

*Half Life 2*  This was the first truly FPS on PC I just couldn't wait to play.  Still do!

*MVP 05*  This was and still is a great Baseball game.  I've played it every year since it was released, thanks to the guys at mvpmods.com.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Double Dragon II was one of the first great multi co-ops. Anybody ever beat Contra (not play, beat)?



Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Right, B, A, Select, Start BITCH! 

That code also worked in a game called Life Force which was an R-Type rip off. Of course R-Type ripped off Wings of Wor.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Right, B, A, Select, Start BITCH!



You are correct!!  Thanks for the correction.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> You are correct!!  Thanks for the correction.



+1 on the Dragons Lair. Don't forget Space Ace


----------



## crtecha (Apr 6, 2009)

I still remember beating super R type while I had the chicken pox


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2009)

So ... how many of you remember, and played, Collosal Cave? 
You know, the original adventure game that started the whole genre?

Yeah, I'm that old.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

how about the zelda clone, startropics? go emulate, now!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

Kreij said:


> So ... how many of you remember, and played, Collosal Cave?
> You know, the original adventure game that started the whole genre?
> 
> Yeah, I'm that old.



I think its better known as "Adventure" than Colossal Cave.



3870x2 said:


> how about the zelda clone, startropics? go emulate, now!!!



Startropics sucked. I mean getting that little yellow sub under the lighthouse suxored. There wasn't even a cave. You just had to "know" it was the place to go.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 6, 2009)

Cybernator for Super nes FTW!!!!. Metal warrior for Super nes! FTMFW!!!...2 of my favorite games of all time


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> Cybernator for Super nes FTW!!!!. Metal warrior for Super nes! FTMFW!!!...2 of my favorite games of all time



You should give Forgotten Worlds a chance.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think its better known as "Adventure" than Colossal Cave.



That's what I knew it as, but I know that CC was a pretty popular name for it also.
I first played it on the old Data General MV4000.
Those were the days ... when a 90MB hard drive was the size of a washing machine. lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

Kreij said:


> That's what I knew it as, but I know that CC was a pretty popular name for it also.
> I first played it on the old Data General MV4000.
> Those were the days ... when a 90MB hard drive was the size of a washing machine. lol



I was to poor at the time to have a machine that would play Adventure. However my dads friend had it. I used to have him read it to me and I would pick the "path"


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 6, 2009)

forgotten worlds reminded me of...total carnage! OH dont forget SMASH TV!!! "GOOD LUCK...YOULL NEED IT"...I hate that man


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> forgotten worlds reminded me of...total carnage! OH dont forget SMASH TV!!! "GOOD LUCK...YOULL NEED IT"...I hate that man



I hated the guy from "Toobin" when you would die it would say "Game Over........DUDE!"

But no one has said Sk8t or Die yet or Paper Boy?


----------



## Nemesis881 (Apr 6, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Starcraft/Warcraft 2/3: Havent played any lately? be careful about going online with these games, as you will have your ass handed to you by a 4 year old korean boy.




you speak the truth my friend.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 6, 2009)

master blaster and kid icarus


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hated the guy from "Toobin" when you would die it would say "Game Over........DUDE!"
> 
> But no one has said Sk8t or Die yet or Paper Boy?



*twitches violently at tubular* OMG! i hated that game! it was impossible!! no it was!!!...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

crtecha said:


> master blaster and kid icarus



F*%K the Eggplant wizard. Damn him to HELL!









Marineborn said:


> *twitches violently at tubular* OMG! i hated that game! it was impossible!! no it was!!!...



Yes. Yes it was.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

Does anyone remember Cobra Triangle?


----------



## crtecha (Apr 6, 2009)

Streets of Rage, Earthworm Jim and Mortal Kombat II for Sega Genesis


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 6, 2009)

the first game i ever played was God of Thunder it was the best


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2009)

How about the original "Wizardry"? That hooked me on RPGs forever.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Does anyone remember Cobra Triangle?






I actually played that game way too much.  It was my first NES game


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 6, 2009)

FInal fight...haggar..cody...i cant remember the other. one.!!! awesome game..just hated the minefield level


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> FInal fight...haggar..cody...i cant remember the other. one.!!! awesome game..just hated the minefield level


Man I have already listed half of these games. 

Anyone remember Rygar?



crtecha said:


> I actually played that game way too much.  It was my first NES game



I loved that game.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Man I have already listed half of these games.
> 
> Anyone remember Rygar?



Rygar with the flying monkeys. I remember it in monochrome yellow on my spectrum 48k . Used to love Green Beret and a game called Saboteur too. But nothing rivals Citadel on the Acorn Electron and Elite...Immense for their time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

LifeOnMars said:


> Rygar with the flying monkeys. I remember it in monochrome yellow on my spectrum 48k . Used to love Green Beret and a game called Saboteur too. But nothing rivals Citadel on the Acorn Electron and Elite...Immense for their time.








Man box art used to REALLY suck.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 6, 2009)

Yep thats the one....I actually miss old boxart, at least it was individual rather than the standardised packaging now.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 6, 2009)

lol. box art still sucks, i think it atleast was more imaganative back then


----------



## crtecha (Apr 6, 2009)

relive your childhood 

http://www.classicgamesarcade.com/game/21654/Contra.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

crtecha said:


> relive your childhood
> 
> http://www.classicgamesarcade.com/game/21654/Contra.html



No thank you. I'd rather not. There is a reason I remember video games so well. 

As for box art could anything be better than this?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh man, no one played Descent 1 and 2? Absolutely loved those games. Black and White, Earth 2150, Commandos, Mechwarrior 2 and MW2 Mercenaries, MechCommander, (im actually going through the campaign right now. If you want a challenge give MC a try.) Heavy Gear 2, Starseige Tribes, Fury3, and Warzone 2100. Also, Homeworld and Battlezone, but they have already been mentioned. I still play all of these games from time to time. True classics

Edit: Aw hell, can't forget Star Fox!
Edit: Dammit one more, Jazz Jackrabbit!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 6, 2009)

What about Operation Wolf, WrestleFest arcade, Johnny Reb


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2009)

Just a quick request ... If you guys will start the same type of topics over at GamePowerUp it would really help out building the site and you may find stuff you don't see here on TPU.

Back on topic ... man, does the mention of Q-Bert bring back memories of jamming quarters into arcade machines.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No thank you. I'd rather not. There is a reason I remember video games so well.
> 
> As for box art could anything be better than this?
> 
> http://img347.imageshack.us/img347/1348/megamanusparody1wa.jpg





Hell yea Megaman!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 6, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Just a quick request ... If you guys will start the same type of topics over at GamePowerUp it would really help out building the site and you may find stuff you don't see here on TPU.
> 
> Back on topic ... man, does the mention of Q-Bert bring back memories of jamming quarters into arcade machines.



Not quite, but I don't know how many quarters I spent trying to beat Die Hard Arcade. Damn that game.


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 6, 2009)

Road Rash


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 6, 2009)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Oh man, no one played Descent 1 and 2?



I have!  I have them both here, and they run in dosbox under vista 

Downside is dosbox has an issue with the capslock key (which I used for slide left)


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Just a quick request ... If you guys will start the same type of topics over at GamePowerUp it would really help out building the site and you may find stuff you don't see here on TPU.
> 
> Back on topic ... man, does the mention of Q-Bert bring back memories of jamming quarters into arcade machines.



w1zzard should make the games forum link to GPU.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 6, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> w1zzard should make the games forum link to GPU.



That would be pretty cool.  Would it be really hard to do W1zzard?


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No thank you. I'd rather not. There is a reason I remember video games so well.
> 
> As for box art could anything be better than this?
> 
> http://img347.imageshack.us/img347/1348/megamanusparody1wa.jpg



what is that boxart from?  I know its megaman, but whered you get it? its hilarious.  Real life megaman in all its guts and glory!


Im sure there is a reason w1zzard hasnt done that yet.  Probably alot of organization issues with the current games threads.

No one mentioned dragon warrior yet, or how about BATTLETOADS!!!!


----------



## McFlips (Apr 6, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Road Rash




Awesome, this just took me down memory lane.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Apr 6, 2009)

One game that no many people heard of for the SNES, *Illusion of Gaia*

Quite the epic game. Had me addicted for so damn long!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> what is that boxart from?  I know its megaman, but whered you get it? its hilarious.  Real life megaman in all its guts and glory!
> 
> No one mentioned dragon warrior yet, or how about BATTLETOADS!!!!



I got Dragon Warrior free with my subscription to Nintendo Power. Also that wasn't a real box cover 



HolyCow02 said:


> One game that no many people heard of for the SNES, *Illusion of Gaia*
> 
> Quite the epic game. Had me addicted for so damn long!



Good game  I was a big Lunar and Vay fan. Nobody has mentioned Bonk, or Ecco the Dolphin yet.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2009)

One of the reasons that W1zz has not just linked the games forum to TPU is that GPU requires you to create a new account on the site (there is a VERY good reason for not doing that ... think spammers).  You can go over there and create an account with the same username and password as on TPU, and it's likely that it will not be taken. If it is, send me a PM here on TPU and I will see if I can resolve the issue. If GPU becomes popular enough there may be a way that W1zz can make a jump to GPU for existing accounts (no gaurantees).

On topic : Anyone remeber the original arcade version of Kings Quest? That's when game control really sucked, but the game was addicting.  Must get more quarters. lol


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

I played kings quest on the computer, thought it was a joke.  Atlease im pretty sure it was kings quest, I could have been wrong....


----------



## fafa21 (Apr 6, 2009)

pokemon red and bleu best gameboy games ever loged so many hours on that when i was 9


----------



## JC316 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dragons lair was revolutionary. Mainly for the fact that it was one of the original arcades to use the laserdisc. Plus being one of the hardest games ever made. I can proudly say that I beat it start to finish.

Wolfenstien3d/Doom were also very important.

I can't believe that Mario Bros didn't make the list.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 6, 2009)

Mario bros, while they were great games, didnt seem too epic to me.  Mario Bros 3 is an honorable mention.

Super Mario World should have made the list though.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd say,... morrowind for sure that game is great, and Tales of Phantasia [fansub]
what else? i remember the first time i played doom that was great... system shock 2 that was probably one of the best rpg first person shooter horror games ever.
oh and also i would make a special case for super mario all stars plus super mario world, the games individualy were all pretty good but that was a particularly good compilation on a single cart realy.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> I played kings quest on the computer, thought it was a joke.  Atlease im pretty sure it was kings quest, I could have been wrong....



DOH !! Forgive my failing memory. I was thinking of Dragons Lair.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 7, 2009)

hmm... as i said b4 super mario world should be on the list, and I do hear some quite a bit about system shock 1&2.  I do like to hear about early computer gaming. Ive been all over consol games from 1992 to 2001, before i became a hardcore computer gamer, but any computer games before, say, 1999, I never had a computer to run all the good games, had my good ole 66mhz with 56mb ram, but it could never keep up, and I was po.  I was able to play star wars dark forces, and barely able to play final fantasy 7.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 7, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Dragons lair was revolutionary. Mainly for the fact that it was one of the original arcades to use the laserdisc. Plus being one of the hardest games ever made. I can proudly say that I beat it start to finish.
> 
> Wolfenstien3d/Doom were also very important.
> 
> I can't believe that Mario Bros didn't make the list.





Kreij said:


> DOH !! Forgive my failing memory. I was thinking of Dragons Lair.




Heh, great minds think alike. I have Dragons lair on the Sega CD along with the sequel Space ACE.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2009)

Mario 1 and 3, Duckhunt, Sonic series, Mortal Kombat, Road Rash. Thats all I can really think of off hand. And Pokemon. Ill emulate that every now and again. Pokemon was the shit when I was in sixth grade. 

Cant wait for a new Mortal Kombat game. From what I hear, one is in the works and the only original characters they are keeping are scorpion (fav) and Sub-zero. 

I would love to see a new Road Rash game. The last one came out on N64 and I loved it. Would love to see one with modern graphics.

Edit: Also Wolfenstein 3D and Blake Stone. Cant wait for the new Wolfenstein game this summer.


----------



## blaster318 (Apr 7, 2009)

For me it was Mechwarrior. all of them.  some of the most enjoyable gaming experiences was stomping around in an atlas.


----------



## fafa21 (Apr 7, 2009)

dont forget call of duty one and 2 for computer and halo one


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2009)

Aw...how could I forget Halo 1? I dominated in that game even on dialup. Might actually install that now. Just need a widescreen hack.


----------



## Polarman (Apr 7, 2009)

Command & Conquer series from Westwood Studios.

Heroes of Might and Magic Series from 3DO

X-Com series from Microprose

Thief 1 & 2 from Looking Glass Studios

Age of Empires/Mythology from Ensemble Studios.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, the C&C series deserves an honorable mention for sure.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 7, 2009)

Age of empires what a classic especially the second one.


----------



## TribeBuckeyeFan (Apr 7, 2009)

I just scrolled through all five pages and there is no mention of Rise of the Triad or Leisure Suit Larry!


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh yeah. Missed one very important. Tribes 2. Altho, arguably, Tribes:Starsiege wasjust as critical, I didn't get into it until 2. And 2 was AWESOME. Much more teamplay required than the "Shoot anything!! " fps's of today....


----------



## Binge (Apr 7, 2009)

Just a heads up... while FF7 was probably one of the few 3D Final Fantasies that had a more dark plot and a truely sinister bad guy it was not that great of an RPG.  The game was obviously completed over a long period of time, but it was not polished, it could have been enhanced 2D (to look much better), and in all the combat system (like most final fantasy games) was weak as hell.  There was hardly a challenge you couldn't tackle without a quest or some type of exploit, which there were many.  The story has been bastardized in every way thinkable by Square Enix in their shitty games, and so I have to argue while FF7 was the cleanest and most true Final Fantasy in the 3D genre it was still one of the weaker of the series.  Ever pick up Shin Megami Tensei - Nucturne?  THAT is a 3D turn based RPG.

This is a response to the initial post in this thread.  I own Final Fantasy VII and I'd still rather play one of my copies of Chrono Trigger.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 7, 2009)

TribeBuckeyeFan said:


> I just scrolled through all five pages and there is no mention of Rise of the Triad or Leisure Suit Larry!



Ive heard of leisure suit larry, whats it about?


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> Just a heads up... while FF7 was probably one of the few 3D Final Fantasies that had a more dark plot and a truely sinister bad guy it was not that great of an RPG.  The game was obviously completed over a long period of time, but it was not polished, it could have been enhanced 2D (to look much better), and in all the combat system (like most final fantasy games) was weak as hell.  There was hardly a challenge you couldn't tackle without a quest or some type of exploit, which there were many.  The story has been bastardized in every way thinkable by Square Enix in their shitty games, and so I have to argue while FF7 was the cleanest and most true Final Fantasy in the 3D genre it was still one of the weaker of the series.  Ever pick up Shin Megami Tensei - Nucturne?  THAT is a 3D turn based RPG.
> 
> This is a response to the initial post in this thread.  I own Final Fantasy VII and I'd still rather play one of my copies of Chrono Trigger.



Careful, you might get shanked by a fanboy saying things like that.

On the real, It was took balls for square to do alot of what they did venturing into a new era of gaming, and they did it with an amazing grace.  Never heard of Shin Megami Tensei - Nucturne, what system is it on, ill have to pick it up. (big fan of turn based RPGs)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> Just a heads up... while FF7 was probably one of the few 3D Final Fantasies that had a more dark plot and a truely sinister bad guy it was not that great of an RPG.  The game was obviously completed over a long period of time, but it was not polished, it could have been enhanced 2D (to look much better), and in all the combat system (like most final fantasy games) was weak as hell.  There was hardly a challenge you couldn't tackle without a quest or some type of exploit, which there were many.  The story has been bastardized in every way thinkable by Square Enix in their shitty games, and so I have to argue while FF7 was the cleanest and most true Final Fantasy in the 3D genre it was still one of the weaker of the series.  Ever pick up Shin Megami Tensei - Nucturne?  THAT is a 3D turn based RPG.
> 
> This is a response to the initial post in this thread.  I own Final Fantasy VII and I'd still rather play one of my copies of Chrono Trigger.



FF3 Pwns Chrono Trigger.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 7, 2009)

This game most certainly did not pwn.  Shit neither did the system


----------



## zithe (Apr 7, 2009)

crtecha said:


> This game most certainly did not pwn.  Shit neither did the system
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090407/Ecco-cover.jpg



Honestly, Genesis was and is my favorite system ever. I have more fun on it than I usually do when playing most PC games.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm surprised more people aren't mentioning Quake. The first fully 3D FPS that still holds it's own to this day, I played it a couple of days ago.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 7, 2009)

zithe said:


> Honestly, Genesis was and is my favorite system ever. I have more fun on it than I usually do when playing most PC games.





Thats on Sega CD though.  Which in my opinion was pretty terrible.  My parents where pissed when I blew my money on one only for it to barely play games and basically suck as a whole.



BababooeyHTJ said:


> I'm surprised more people aren't mentioning Quake. The first fully 3D FPS that still holds it's own to this day, I played it a couple of days ago.




quake III arena is played in my apartment at least once a day


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 7, 2009)

crtecha said:


> quake III arena is played in my apartment at least once a day



If your feeling a little rusty with your aim all you need to do is play some Quake 3. That will straighten you right up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 7, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Thats on Sega CD though.  Which in my opinion was pretty terrible.  My parents where pissed when I blew my money on one only for it to barely play games and basically suck as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sega CD had some great games. Lunar, Vay, Sonic, Spiderman, Eternal Champions. TONS of good games man. Anyway the best Ecco was on the Dreamcast.


----------



## Paintface (Apr 7, 2009)

games that i played alot or kept me very impressed ever since

Tie fighter
Gran turismo
Desety Combat mod on bf1942
Super mario world
Red alert skirmish
Strike commander/top gun
MOHAA online
Sonic series
Day of the tentacle


----------



## Binge (Apr 7, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Careful, you might get shanked by a fanboy saying things like that.
> 
> On the real, It was took balls for square to do alot of what they did venturing into a new era of gaming, and they did it with an amazing grace.  Never heard of Shin Megami Tensei - Nucturne, what system is it on, ill have to pick it up. (big fan of turn based RPGs)



It's PS2.  I think you can buy it on the cheap now since it was re-released world wide.


----------



## Reventon (Apr 8, 2009)

What about Mario Kart 64? That game was like the best!


----------



## TribeBuckeyeFan (Apr 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Ive heard of leisure suit larry, whats it about?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leisure_Suit_Larry


----------



## crtecha (Apr 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sega CD had some great games. Lunar, Vay, Sonic, Spiderman, Eternal Champions. TONS of good games man. Anyway the best Ecco was on the Dreamcast.



Did you have issues with yours not reading disks???  I had issues constantly.  I remembering waiting on the phone for hours talking to customer support.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Did you have issues with yours not reading disks???  I had issues constantly.  I remembering waiting on the phone for hours talking to customer support.



Did you have the first or second revision? Bottom mount or side mount?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 8, 2009)

Dont know if its been menchined already as im too lazy to look through thread Portal one of the most brilliantly funny games ever made.


----------



## MightyG80 (Apr 8, 2009)

What i cant forget are the endless hours wasted playing Civilization... all of them. Im a die-hard fan of the Civ series of games ( had them all, played them all ). I believe Civilization IV is the perfect Civ game ( until the next one of course ) - and i didnt like Civilization Revolution. I found it Too simplistic and childish for my taste.

And now excuse me, i have to go teach a lesson to that bastard Saladin... His days of treachery are over!


----------



## crtecha (Apr 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you have the first or second revision? Bottom mount or side mount?










this is the one that I had well from what I remember.  I mean it has been 17 years


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2009)

crtecha said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090408/Sega_CD.jpg
> 
> this is the one that I had well from what I remember.  I mean it has been 17 years



There were two revisions. That one you had was the second revision. It would have that problem if it wasn't seeded correctly with the Genesis. I had that one too. Good system. The one that killed it was the first revision.





First Revision.





Second Revision. I had this one coupled with the first generation Genesis.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 8, 2009)

This is the genesis that ive had, ive never had the other one, but it seems to have been the most popular/widely used one, because everyone posts a picture of that one instead.  This is the one im used to, but ive never seen anyone talk about this one, or seen a pic of it online until now, but from my experiences, this was the more common one.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 8, 2009)

I had that one also.  I logged too many hours playing MKII on that beast


----------



## regan1985 (Apr 8, 2009)

for me silk worm on am 500 and then 600


----------



## Inioch (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh man, why did I find this only now?

Heroes of Might and Magic 1-3, rocked the pants out of me for a decade.
The original SI made Championship Manager series, endles gameplay, propably spent more time on this series than on any other.
Hostages, on the Amstrad (the first computer we had).
Battle of Olympus, a great NES game, which I still have not finished.
Fallout 1&2, the best rpg's ever.
Deus Ex +1
Total War series, loved from the start.
Richard Burns Rally, the best rally simulator ever, still in regular use.
Knights of the Old Republic 1&2, just can't not love them.

Some already mentioned, but these came to mind now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2009)

crtecha said:


> I had that one also.  I logged too many hours playing MKII on that beast



I have this urge to dig mine out and hook her up.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 8, 2009)

Elite - the first ever space sim. excellent gameplay. i'm just waiting for the next sequal.
Populous - Great god game
Sim city - similar to the above
The first warhammer game (based on 40k) - about 15yrs ago, great turn based strategy
Duke Nukem 3d - 'nuff said


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 8, 2009)

DUKE NUKEM!!!
I think a modern day duke nukem would rock hardcore.  Are there any plans for such a production?
I mean, I want this game to be rated XXX the 3 Bs: blood, boobs, and bombs


----------



## crtecha (Apr 8, 2009)

supposedly they started a new duke nukem but I dont know the status I gave up after the release date got stupid


----------



## shakaxd (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, I'm a bit older than some of you guys...

*Atari:* Enduro, Frogger, Frost Bite, Pac-Man, Pong, Tennis, Combat, M.A.S.H., Seaquest. They're still fun!
*8-bit (SMS): *Alex Kidd in the Miracle World, Afterburner, Psycho Fox, Super Monaco GP (1-2), R.C. Grand Prix, Aztec Adventure, Black Belt, California Games, Dynamite Dux, Great Soccer, Hang On, Castle of Illusions, OutRun, Shinobi, Wonderboy (all of them), Double Dragon, Vigilante.
*16-bit (GEN):* Altered Beast, Super Monaco GP (1-2), Sonic (all), Earthworm Jim, Toejam & Earl, Fifa Soccer '95, NBA Jam, Streets of Rage (1-3), Mortal Kombat (1-3), Street Fighter II (and CE/HF editions), Moonwalker, Mutant League Hockey, Rock and Roll Racing, Road Rash, Super Volleyball... 

*N64:* Mario Kart64, GoldenEye, Pilot Wings, Wave Race, Perfect Dark. 
*PS1/2:* Final Fantasy VII, Street Fighter Alpha series, Castlevania: SotN, Burnout, Fifa Soccer '98, Katamari Damacy.
*PC: *Wolf3D, Doom, Prince of Persia, Flight Simulator (from 6.0 'til X), Geoff Crammonds' Grand Prix (all 4 games), Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Blood, Painkiller, Call of Duty (all), GTA3 (kiiiiiiill frenzy!), Duke Nukem 3D, GTR2, Flatout, Carmageddon II.

It's a huge list, but only games I really liked are there. In fact, I still play those games from time to time... and I'm sure I forgot to mention a few more


----------



## Shadowdust (Apr 9, 2009)

The very most memorable for me was Final Fantasy VI. I had started to lose my interest in games until a friend of mine brought it over. I hadn't played a Final Fantasy since the original had come out. Wow, it blew me away. Thanks to that game, I became more of a recluse than I was before. I played it non-stop for at least a year. 

Other than that, Chrono Trigger/Chrono Cross, Final Fantasy VII/VIII/X, Xenogears, and Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time had quite an impact on me as well. To this day, I have yet to be tired of playing any of those games. If only Monolithsoft hadn't botched up the last two Xenosaga games, I'd probably have that entire series on my list.


----------



## bballking18 (Apr 9, 2009)

NBA Live series (used to make a team with 12 players all rating 99...)
NHL series (max volume on tv during midnight with 7 friends along playing with u in the same basement.)
Winning11 (grab 7 friends again and dozen of pizza)

Bomberman (again.. there's a 8 player ver. somewhere, i forgot which console)
*There's also a game (from super nintendo doctor), it's similar to bomberman, but the characters are Beetles and they lay Battery(instead of bombs)..

hmm.. What else..
Theme Hospital?? Rollar coaster + Zoo?

Actually, Initial D special stage on PS2, all these games together destroyed my primary and high school marks a lot.. hahaha


----------



## Xiphos (Apr 9, 2009)

the games I played on the good ol' FamiCom are the classics I'll never forget 

Tetris
Battle City
Super Mario
Squirrel King

other games I liked

Suikoden 1 & 2
Disgaea 
Azure Dreams


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 9, 2009)

Halo was an excellent game for me, especially with the books backing it up. Sure, the gameplay wasn't all that great, but the environment was so immersive (at the time), and the music was excellent, and just the atmosphere of the game was intense.

The Doom series was quite good as well, I had a lot of fun with it, although that was mainly because my PC used to be a Pentium II Celeron with an S3 graphics card...


----------



## Reventon (Apr 9, 2009)

Xiphos said:


> the games I played on the good ol' FamiCom are the classics I'll never forget
> 
> Tetris
> Battle City
> ...



Who will ever forget Tetris? Tetris is one of the greatest games ever made.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 9, 2009)

Rainbow Islands what a classic that was.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 9, 2009)

Xenon 2. Nuff' said!

Although Dungeon Master aswell.

Go get yourself an atari st520 emulator or buy a real one!

Will not be disappointed.



Edit : + 1 to Hostages! that game was hard as hell though.
Edit2 : Anyone ever play Evo on the Snes? That game is amazing. Also Killer Instinct! oh god the memories are flooding back, need to dig about for my Snes now!


----------



## crtecha (Apr 9, 2009)

Last night I remembered this to bad I never got to play it.  The movies rules though hints the avatar change


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 9, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Last night I remembered this to bad I never got to play it.  The movies rules though hints the avatar change
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/PictureorVideo084.jpg



When I saw your new avy I did a DEATH BLOSSOM!


----------



## crtecha (Apr 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When I saw your new avy I did a DEATH BLOSSOM!
> 
> http://www.sci-fi-o-rama.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/post_deathblossom_spin_32_650w.gif




Hahaha the messed up part is I had a dream about the last star fighter.  I was whooping some intergalactic butt soo I felt it was a must to change the avi


----------



## z1tu (Apr 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You're from Romania. Isn't Diablo 2 kinda like "The Sims" to you guys?



I don't get it


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 26, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> http://www.old-computers.com/MUSEUM/photos/sega_genesis2_1.jpg
> This is the genesis that ive had, ive never had the other one, but it seems to have been the most popular/widely used one, because everyone posts a picture of that one instead.  This is the one im used to, but ive never seen anyone talk about this one, or seen a pic of it online until now, but from my experiences, this was the more common one.



Same here,and i still have mine.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm sure we wont forget the epic 64 man battles with tanks and planes in Battlefield 2. 
Stalking the zone in the darkest of night, trying to find artifacts and hidden treasure. 
Killing endless waves of zombies and close calls with tanks in Left 4 Dead.. 
Games of today will not be forgotten. Well, at least by me they wont..


----------



## z1tu (Apr 26, 2009)

Can anyone say Monkey Island series?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2009)

Castles II

That game is still fun. 



I finished Monkey Island 4 probably two weeks ago.  It was pretty fun.


----------

